# not at all



## star5432

If someone were to say "Merhaba, Türkçe bilİyomusun?"  How can I reply "*not at all*"?  My best bet is "_değil zerre kadar_," but I know this is not correct!

Teşekkürler!


----------



## vatrahos

I would say "hiç bilmiyorum" or "hiç Türkçe bilmiyorum." But you should wait for an expert's opinion.

The question, by the way, is "Türkçe biliyor musun?"


----------



## princess_of_ist

"Hiç bilmiyorum" or "Hiç Türkçe bilmiyorum." or simply "Bilmiyorum." would be best answer to this question as vatrahos suggested..


----------



## star5432

So just to make clear, "hiç bilmiyorum" means "I *DON'T* speak 
Turkish," right?

And how can I add to that statement "...but I would like to learn"?


----------



## Rallino

.....; ama öğrenmek isterim.


----------



## Volcano

star5432 said:


> If someone were to say "Merhaba, Türkçe bilİyomusun?"  How can I reply "*not at all*"?  My best bet is "_değil zerre kadar_," but I know this is not correct!
> 
> Teşekkürler!



*Zerre kadar Türkçe bilmiyorum.*


----------



## ayşegül

bir kere konuşamayan biri için hiç türkçe bilmiyorum uzun bir cümle

hiç -----yeterli bence

Ya da  Yok abi nerdee! (türkçe bilmeyen birinden duysam çok gülerim heralde


----------

